# Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Oktober 2010)

*Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt


----------



## Gamiac (11. Oktober 2010)

*Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Und der schlägt meinen Megahalem mit den Beiden Cluster drauf in allen Belangen ?
Wenn nicht ist er nähmlich unütz .


----------



## Chriss4Cross (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Function follows design?!..


----------



## poiu (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

das Design ist eigentlich sehr wirkungsvoll, die alten 9700 & Co Kühlen sehr gut, einzig die verbauten Lüfter sind nicht die besten


----------



## PixelSign (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Und der schlägt meinen Megahalem mit den Beiden Cluster drauf in allen Belangen ?
> Wenn nicht ist er nähmlich unütz .



muss man das verstehen? wieso sollte etwas unnütz sein was nicht an deine hardware rankommt  ? schonmal an den preis gedacht bzw. an die kleinere bauform und andere kriterien?
da könnte man ja auch sagen: mein rechner schlägt deinen in allen belangen. deswegen ist deiner unnütz


----------



## Gamiac (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



PixelSign schrieb:


> muss man das verstehen? wieso sollte etwas unnütz sein was nicht an deine hardware rankommt  ? schonmal an den preis gedacht bzw. an die kleinere bauform und andere kriterien?
> da könnte man ja auch sagen: mein rechner schlägt deinen in allen belangen. deswegen ist deiner unnütz


 
War vielleicht zu provokannt ausgedrückt aber trotzdem .
Luftkühler gibt es schon genug und ob der jetzt 10 Euro mehr oder weniger kostet und ein paar cm kleiner ist bleibt sich gleich .
Ein Xter CNPS der Lauter ist und doch nicht taugt einen Mega oder Mugen zu ersetzen brauchts nicht unbedingt .


----------



## steamrick (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, genau was die für einen Propeller verbaut haben, aber 900rpm auf 135mm schein mir selbst bei Minimal-Drehzahl sehr laut zu sein.
Dann ist mir Aussehen egal, da kaufe ich lieber einen Mugen2 wo auch ein leiser Betrieb möglich ist.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass mir mein 140mm-Gehäuselüfter bei 420rpm (zugegeben wegen Lagerschleifen) nicht leise genug ist... Aber bei 900rpm ist der schon fast auf maximal-Drehzahl und LAUT.


----------



## Eiche (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



steamrick schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, genau was die für einen Propeller verbaut haben, aber 900rpm auf 135mm schein mir selbst bei Minimal-Drehzahl sehr laut zu sein.
> Dann ist mir Aussehen egal, da kaufe ich lieber einen Mugen2 wo auch ein leiser Betrieb möglich ist.
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass mir mein 140mm-Gehäuselüfter bei 420rpm (zugegeben wegen Lagerschleifen) nicht leise genug ist... Aber bei 900rpm ist der schon fast auf maximal-Drehzahl und LAUT.


    so ziemlich die 4 treffen es


----------



## PixelSign (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Luftkühler gibt es schon genug und ob der jetzt 10 Euro mehr oder weniger kostet und ein paar cm kleiner ist bleibt sich gleich .
> Ein Xter CNPS der Lauter ist und doch nicht taugt einen Mega oder Mugen zu ersetzen brauchts nicht unbedingt .



das wird zalman aber anders sehen. du hast natürlich recht wenn du behauptest das es am markt ne menge lüfter gibt und da fallen natürlich auch bestimmte modelle positiver auf als andere. aber wenn alle hersteller so denken würden, gäbe es ja bald keine auswahl mehr, der wettbewerb würde wegfallen, preise steigen und alle käufer hätten den selben einheitsbrei. 
am ende muss der konsument entscheiden welche kriterien für ihn am wichtigsten sind. und da werden auch einige beim zalman hängen bleiben weil er z.b. sehr gut aussieht, auch wenn er aus technischer sicht nicht mit anderen mithalten kann. das ist ja das schöne bei einem großen angebot, für jeden ist was dabei.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Erstmal einen Test abwarten! Dann kann man weiter diskutieren.  Wenn man beim Zocken Musik hört oder denn Sound anlässt ist es ja eig. egal wie laut der PC ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



PixelSign schrieb:


> muss man das verstehen? wieso sollte etwas unnütz sein was nicht an deine hardware rankommt  ? schonmal an den preis gedacht bzw. an die kleinere bauform und andere kriterien?



Der Mugen2b ist nur wenige mm größer, nur 100g schwerer und 20-25% billiger, als das bisherige CNPS9900-Topmodel.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Hmmm. Hört sich definitiv interessant an. Aber 15-30dB?   
Ne Zalman, ohne mich^^


----------



## Miikosch (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Ich hatte beide vorgänger Versionen von dem CNPS9900 MAX vor meiner H50&H70 in meinem Gehäuse und muss euch sagen, dass mir diese Lüfter nie weiter störend aufgefallen sind, da vibrieren die blöden HDD's mehr. Meine Meinung & Empfindung


----------



## Rocksteak (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

30dB sind eindeutig zu laut. 55-60€ sind zu teuer, sollte der Kühler nicht gleich gut sein wie z.B. der Megahalems.


----------



## Cartier (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

mhmm ich hatte das Vorgängermodell 9900 LD bei nem gut übertakteten Dualcore ein klasse Lüfter  sieht auch gut aus ^^  aber mit mienem Quadi ging ihm die Power aus  Die Optik dieser Modelle und ohne Übertaktung laufen sie auch ruhig sind für mcih wichtige Kaufkriterien für stylische Casemods  Geschmäcker unterscheiden sich und Gott sei Dank gibt es einen großen Markt


----------



## The_Schroeder (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

55-60€..mein Noctua NH-DH 14 hab ich für 65€ bekommen mit 2 Lüftern + Paste und ner brachialen Leistung.
Zalman soll mir mal sagen für was die soviel Geld haben wollen, da ist weder viel Metall, noch Pipes dran was den Preis so in die Höhe treiben würde 
Aber eins muss ich zugeben,..Style hat das Ding


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Die Form der CNPS9 dürfte aufwendiger in der Herstellung sein, als die einfachen Lamellenstapel anderer Hersteller.


----------



## MG42 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

bei den 'alten' denke da an die 9800er und früher, war immerhin noch der FanMate 2 dabei, wenn der jetzt nimmer dabei iss, dann haben die aber stark Zubehör ausgestrichen, zumal man diese beigelegte Paste den Hasen geben kann, und für den hab ich ung. mal 30-35€ ausgegeben, -> weniger Ausstattung, teurer,  wer den dann noch kauft, dann doch lieber nen noctua nh-d14 unn ruh iss.
Jedenfalls bin ich mit meinen Cnps9800Cu super zufrieden.
Ach ja und wenn mich der PC von der Lautstärke her stört, dann kann ich ihn ja auch ausschalten, aber bei diesem leichten Lüfterrauschen kann ich besser einschlafen.


----------



## Krawallschachtel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Also ich hab zwei Systeme, einmal mit einem AMD Quad, und einmal mit Intel Quad. Auf beiden sitzt ein 9700NT, der hält die Quads ohne Probleme bei der Stange und ist nicht laut. Schließlich wird per PWM Steuerung die Lüfterdrehzahl reguliert. Und die zwei oder drei Grad Unterschied machen im Normalbetrieb ( Arbeiten, Spielen, Film gucken... ) den Kohl nicht fett. 
Wer übertaktet oder mit core damage sein System ausreizen will, der braucht sich auch nicht wundern, wenn Kühler bzw. Lüfter aufdrehen.

Zumal meist der Lüfter der Grafikkarten alles andere übertönt.


----------



## Sterni75 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Hm Ich weiß echt Nicht was ihr immer an den Zalman aus zu setzen habt! Ich habe den CNPS 9900 LED und bin echt zufrieden damit! Okay zugegeben wenn die Lüfter aufdrehen ist er schon Hörbar aber Kühlen tut er auch Gut! Mein X4 955 Läuft auf 3800MHZ und bei Prime wird er höchstens 53 Grad heiß nach einer Stunde! Okay der Nachteil ist das man den Lüfter nicht einfach tauschen kann aber Leistung haben die Zalman ohne ende finde Ich!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

"Leistung ohne Ende" schafft jeder zweite Kühler, wenn man ihn mit einem starken, lauten Lüfter bestückt. Aber man muss nicht für jeden zweiten Kühler den Preis eines Zalmans auf den Tisch packen.
Für ein "veralteter Kühlblock & starker Lüfter"-Paket sind die schlichtweg zu teuer und Design ist etwas, das nicht alle über Leistung oder stellen. (zumidnest bei Kühlern. Bei Lüftern und Mainboards scheints meinem Eindruck nach öfters eine Rolle zu spielen  )


----------



## FabulousBK81 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Naja,der ist ja ganz stylisch aber erinnert mich zu sehr an die alten modelle und an meinen alten AsusSilentKnight2.Und für 79,90 US-Dollar,findet mann einen garantiert ein leiseres und kühleres teil...


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



Sterni75 schrieb:


> ...Mein X4 955 Läuft auf 3800MHZ und bei Prime wird er höchstens 53 Grad heiß nach einer Stunde!...



Hast du die 53°C auf dem wärmsten Kern oder ist das die CPU Temp die HW anzeigt 

Wenn ich überlege das ich für deren Preis bald 2 Mugen bekomme ist das häftig und ich zweifel da die erbrachte Leistung und das Zubehörpaket stark an


----------



## Godspeed (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



steamrick schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass mir mein 140mm-Gehäuselüfter bei 420rpm (zugegeben wegen Lagerschleifen) nicht leise genug ist...


Das empfindet jeder anderst, ich hab 2x120mm Lüfter bei mir im Case die alle um die 21db verursachen, aber laut find ich den nicht.


----------



## push@max (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Na dann...bitte einen Vergleichstest zum Kühler


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

ich bin jetzt schon mit meinem 9800NT voll zufrieden. auch an der leistung zweifle ich nicht, genauso wenig an dem aussehen. 
wenn ich shcon den klotz ala mugen sehen kommts mir hoch. das is mal n lüfter für den man sich nicht schämen brauch. preis...ok, nicht gerade überzeugend, aber wenn ich n neuen brauchen würde, wüsste ich schon welchen


----------



## God-Among-Insects (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

wow also blau beleuchtet schauts echt sau geil aus muss ich sagen bin gespannt wie er sich gegen andere schlägt


----------



## DiZER (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

- also ich hab ja noch nen alten 9700NT green led nvidia edition - bin aber der meinung das von meinem alten zum neuen "max 5 - 6 grad" liegen (rein spekulativ natürlich) von daher könnten neukäufer ja nen super luftkühler mit kompakteren abmessungen erstehen. aber dazu fehlen test und der preis scheint etwas überzogen. eine UVP von 60,- ist dann doch recht happig!


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Verdammt geiler Kühler!! der sieht ja mal klasse aus u werde ich mir beim nächsten Upgrade genauer ansehen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX: CPU-Kühler mit 135-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Und der schlägt meinen Megahalem mit den Beiden Cluster drauf in allen Belangen ?
> Wenn nicht ist er nähmlich unütz .



Wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich! 

Der zalman kann ohne aufpreis auf amd systemen verbaut werden, ergo schlägt er deinen megahalem in sachen kompatiblität und anwenderfreundlichkeit
Erstaunlich wie unnütz dein kühler mit seinem gewölbten boden auf einmal ist


----------

